# I love me some Waitlist



## uscav8r (Apr 14, 2015)

WorldMark's waitlist feature is amazing. I just got into Marina Dunes for an overnight less than 24 hours after I placed the waitlist request. Granted, it was for any single night over a 45 day period, but I was surprised it matched so soon. 

I had never considered a resort less than 45 minutes from home, but my eldest daughter wanted to have a special overnight trip with my wife, just the two of them. Now they get to go have their "girl's night" and all I have to pay extra is the $21 TOT. Now I understand what many OR and WA residents do with BT and waitlists for their relatively local resorts.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations!  Marina Dunes is a sweet waitlist score!  

We were notified yesterday of waitlist success for an Oceanside 3BR Penthouse unit.  Yeah!


----------



## CO skier (Apr 18, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> WorldMark's waitlist feature is amazing.



Club Wyndham owners, who are in the know, are envious.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 18, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Club Wyndham owners, who are in the know, are envious.


... or they just buy into WorldMark! 

One thing to note is that a waitlist alone is not the end-all-be-all. How it works in conjunction with Worldmark's other features (i.e., credit shuffle, check-in on any day, NHK for those lucky enough to have that feature, etc.) is really what gives the waitlist power. 

If Club Wyndham were ever to institute a waitlist (which is debatable since it interferes with VIP discount benefits and may not provide a monetary benefit to WVO), it still would not come close to the actual benefits that WorldMark owners enjoy.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 2, 2015)

Another marvelous success!  3BR Penthouse at Rancho Vistoso over a Holiday.


----------



## rhonda (May 3, 2016)

Whoo-hoo!  I had two waitlists at Oceanside come through!  Both were large units (3BR, 3BR Penthouse) for short, weekend visits.  Yippie!


----------



## ronparise (May 3, 2016)

Its been said here before that timeshares work best for people that can either plan ahead or be satisfied with the leftovers. Worldmark is unique because the waitlist works so well. Why? because   something like 40% of all worldmark reservations  are ultimately cancelled.   which begs the question, 

Why is that? why do so many worldmark owners make reservations only to cancel them later"


Heres my theory  and why I dont think the waitlist is going to work as well in the future.   The megarenters used to make  a ton of reservations at 13 months to rent for a profit  (they plan ahead) and if they made too many ie, dont get them all rented, they cancel, get their points back and do something else. Its these cancellations that go to the waitlist

However rules have changed (the grouped reservation rule) to make it more difficult, perhaps even impossible to get more than one or two  of the high demand low supply reservations. Now the mega renters wont have "extra"  reservations. and I dont think we will see near the cancellations


Bottom line if you plan ahead and make your reservations at 13 months you wont need the waitlist.  and I think that thats what we will have to do  in the future.


----------



## uscav8r (May 3, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Its been said here before that timeshares work best for people that can either plan ahead or be satisfied with the leftovers. Worldmark is unique because the waitlist works so well. Why? because   something like 40% of all worldmark reservations  are ultimately cancelled.   which begs the question,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aside from the megarenter aspect, I think another big reason for the decent waitlist matching rate is the generous cancellation policy, which works for both renters and users alike.


----------



## rhonda (May 3, 2016)

FWIW, the reservations I snag on the Waitlist are not the kind I can book 13 months out:  just a few nights, over peak periods.  

I do plan ahead for the important things -- but will have to be happy with leftovers or, lagniappe, as it were, for these extra uses.


----------



## CO skier (May 3, 2016)

ronparise said:


> However rules have changed (the grouped reservation rule) to make it more difficult, perhaps even impossible to get more than one or two  of the high demand low supply reservations. Now the mega renters wont have "extra"  reservations. and I dont think we will see near the cancellations



We will never know the true answer, of course.  But while we are WAGing about cause and effect, I think the new grouped reservation rule will lead to more waitlist success, and especially right at 13 months.

If megarenters have any chance of succeeding, they will know what rents and what does not.  They will not waste time and credits speculating on what may not rent; they will reserve at 13 months what they know will rent.  They reserve it; it rents; it is never seen on the waitlist.

With the new rule, more reservations are finding their way into the hands of regular owners who reserve "just in case."  Club Wyndham charges for Reservation Transactions; WorldMark does not.  It does not cost the WorldMark Owner anything to reserve and cancel.

Regular owners are undoubtedly catching on to how to island/resort hop under the new rule -- reserve a number of full weeks, combine as desired, and the other nights drop back to the waitlist very near 13 months.  Owners, not megarenters, scoop up these days and combine for their vacations (megarenters likely do not have the patience for piecing together a reservations that can be rented).

More reservations in the hands of regular owners, and regular owners change their mind and cancel -- hello waitlist.

The new grouped rule benefits regular owners at the expense of the megarenters, which is a nice change for the majority of WorldMark owners.

To a lesser extent, the new rule benefits the megarenters, too, in that they do not need to pay for throwaway days, so for the reservations they do get, their profit margin is somewhat higher.

Could it be that the WorldMark Board of Directors imposed some degree of Détente between the profiteers and owners who just want their chance at a premium vacation at 6 a.m. PST exactly 13 months in advance according to the reservations rules?

That is my guess.


----------



## ronparise (May 3, 2016)

CO skier said:


> We will never know the true answer, of course.  But while we are WAGing about cause and effect, I think the new grouped reservation rule will lead to more waitlist success, and especially right at 13 months.
> 
> If megarenters have any chance of succeeding, they will know what rents and what does not.  They will not waste time and credits speculating on what may not rent; they will reserve at 13 months what they know will rent.  They reserve it; it rents; it is never seen on the waitlist.
> 
> ...



good points

I know that smart owners,  that cant make concrete plans 13 months in advance, do a lot of those  just in case reservations and then cancel all but one... I guess I dont think that there are that many smart owners with the credits to tie up enough  reservations to make a difference


----------



## CO skier (May 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I know that smart owners,  that cant make concrete plans 13 months in advance, do a lot of those  just in case reservations and then cancel all but one... I guess I dont think that there are that many smart owners with the credits to tie up enough  reservations to make a difference



Summer 2017 WorldMark reservations are just beginning under the new Grouped Reservations rules.  We will see.

And I think we will see a big difference versus years ago, because across the whole WorldMark system, the best reservations will be available to all owners at 6 a.m.  The megarenters cannot be everywhere every morning for every reservation the way they could before the new rule using throwaway days.  Regular owners -- they do not necessarily have to be smart -- who are online at 6 a.m. will at least have their chance to reserve their premium reservation.


----------



## PearlCity (May 20, 2016)

Wrong thread.


----------

